# No pressure ladies!



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

Paula Radcliffe ran a 10k at 6 months pregnant in 45 mins - that's 7.5 minutes a mile  Still running now at 7 months...blimey!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shows-neat-bump-joins-mum-Olympics-event.html


----------



## rachelha (Jul 29, 2010)

Blimey, I walked just over 4k yesterday and was really proud of myself doing that.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 29, 2010)

Second baby as well, so she has added pressure of looking after her 3 year old - although relatives / carers may be helping to some extent.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

Lots of female runners have had the best time of their careers after giving birth = Grete Waitz, Ingird Krisansen, Liz McColgan to name but a few  Not sure if Paula will though, she's been plagued by injuries since the birth of Isla and missed out on two Olympic golds. I would love her to take gold in London2012. I hadn't heard much about her lately, and now the reason is obvious! Guess she's unlikely to be running the Great South Run this year!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

Getting out of bed is hard enough!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Getting out of bed is hard enough!



Wimp!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 30, 2010)

So you're telling me that it's not a stupid idea training for first marathon while trying to get pregnant? (damn, that was going to be my excuse...)


----------

